

FBI Most Wanted – Sun Kailiang - antoncohen
http://www.fbi.gov/wanted/cyber/sun-kailiang/view

======
jmnicolas
The FBI is playing a dangerous game with China. This kind of attacks are
generally kept in the shadow.

I don't see what they hope to gain by doing this.

